# spawn sac or chicken liver sac material



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

If you go to a craft or fabric store you can buy the same netting sold speciffically for this purpose by the yard , usually less than $2 per yard. Its not as soft as the commercial netting but its basically the same thing and works fine with usually a variety of colors. My dad used this stuff all the time and caught many salmon and steelhead with it. I forget what its called at the fabric store but most of them have it. Sorry if this has been posted before , I didnt go through all the earlier threads.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

I use my wife's old stockings.


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Those work well too , atleast to tie up livers for catfish. Tying up fish eggs though the different colors and larger mesh are desirable.


----------



## Slyfly76 (Mar 9, 2013)

Some fella I ran into cat fishing show me some material called surgilast in 1" size and I was really impressed with how well it worked, can be found on ebay.


----------

